# Basingstoke area clubs



## 3narf (25 Jan 2018)

Hi

A work colleague has two frames he'd like to donate to a club local to him. He says he hopes they can help some aspiring teenagers to get into cycling, which is admirable. 

They are both Ribble frames, XL sizes (60 or 61cm or thereabouts); one is carbon and one aluminium. 

PM me and I'll try get more information / pics. 

Thanks 
Andy


----------



## Bollo (27 Jan 2018)

You're not getting a lot of feedback so I'll try my best, although it's not probably not going to be that helpful. The local 'racing' club for Basingstoke is North Hants RC. Apart from crossing paths with them on the occasional run out north, I don't know much else about them, how active etc.

There are a number of more social clubs in the area - Oakley Pedalers and Hatch Warren Beggarwood Cycling Club. I suspect the demographic is older than teenage. Members of both occasionally show their faces on here - do a search and you might find them.

The bigger issue is that I've found it's pretty difficult to donate old kit. If they're not getting new, kids tend to get hand-me-downs from older siblings or other club members. Without knowing the history of a frame, especially if it's been used for racing, people are sometimes reluctant to take kit from an anonymous source.

The only other suggestion is to get in touch with the local British Cycling rep (sorry don't know her or him but it'll be on the website).

Also, those a BIG frames. Although teenagers are generally enormous these days, that obviously limits the appeal.


----------

